# Merckx sold family business, majority of it anyway



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

This is old news (back in October), but I don't see it has been mentioned and thought I bring it up.

I wish Merckx was able to continue the brand in his family rather than having to sell majority of it to some holding company 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/tech/2008/news/10-24


----------

